

Physicists Prove Surprising Rule of Threes (2014) - digital55
https://www.quantamagazine.org/20140527-physicists-prove-surprising-rule-of-threes/

======
pizza
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7805944](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7805944)

